# Need new 1 TB laptop hard disk



## harman1304 (Jul 21, 2016)

I dropped my laptop last month. Since then I am not able to install Windows on my Lenovo Laptop hard disk (Although Ubuntu works fine on it) and it is working fine as an external drive. Windows is important for me. So finally decided to purchase a new 1 TB hard disk. Kindly suggest a suitable internal hard disk for Lenovo z50.

Note - I have tried all possible ways to install windows on it. Even attaching in a different laptop. It might be corrupted may be that is not allowing windows installation. I attached a different hard disk to my laptop and windows is installing fine. So need a new one and will use old one as external drive.


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 21, 2016)

Wd10jpvt/jpvx 5400rpm or HGST travelstar 1tb 7200rpm


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jul 25, 2016)

go with WD.. most reliable from my past experience. seagate can be a 2nd option. No other brand


----------



## Lincon_WD (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi harman1304, 

I believe WD Blue internal drive will fulfill your requirements. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250 GB to 3TB  in 2.5 inch size. 

The following link describes the specifications for the WD Blue HDD.

WD Blue = Solid performance.

Support Answer

Hope it helps.


----------



## insaneYLN (Nov 17, 2016)

Lincon_WD said:


> Hi harman1304,
> 
> I believe WD Blue internal drive will fulfill your requirements. The WD Blue drive is use of normal computing, daily use drives, solid performance and budget drive. WD Blue HDD models are available from 250 GB to 3TB  in 2.5 inch size.
> 
> ...



Hello everyone, it gives me a feeling of sheer delight to be back on the Digit Forum after quite a long absence.

Nonetheless, I sincerely apologise to this thread's owner, for possibly hijacking his / her topic; however, since I have a short query, I felt it would be silly to create a dedicated thread for it.

I intend to purchase a 1TB internal hard disk drive for my Acer Aspire V3-551 laptop, and am also very inclined towards the _Western Digital Blue PC Mobile Hard Drive_. Relatedly,  @Lincon_WD, who are Western Digital's authorised online retailers / sellers for the India region?
I did find the product on *Amazon India*, Amazon.in: Buying Choices: WD 1TB Blue* Notebook** Internal Hard Drive* (WD10JPVX

Additionally though, why are the customer service / technical support helpline numbers inconspicuous to a general user?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 18, 2016)

[MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] has stopped responding to queries here & instead recommended official channels.As long as seller is reputable there should not be any issue.After the purchase just register the HDD on WD India site.


----------

